# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  segensreiches Cannabis/meine Erfahrung

## Phil71

Liebe Leidensgenossen,

Ohne jedwede Dogmatik und nur ganz kurz : Ich bin auch schon vor meiner PCa - Diagnose durch das ein oder andere ( auch stationäre ) Wellenbad der Depressionen gegangen .Citalopram/Venlafaxin etc. erwiesen sich als wirkungslos, trotz Höchstdosierungen. 
Hingegen hat mich diese böse, böse, super  böse Droge ( zumindest nach Lesart der bay. POLIZEI ) immer wieder als Einziges auf die "psychischen" Beine gestellt. 
So auch jetzt mit einem undogmatischem Hausarzt und legalem BTM-Rezept. Und es wirkt mal wieder sehr gut. Natürlich maskiert jedweder Ģebrauch von Psychopharmaka die  eigentlichen, echten Gefühlslagen, aber wenn schon, -wie bei mir- gerne pfanzlich. Içh kann zumindest einen Versuch mit dieser verteufelten Pflanźe nur empfehlen...

LG

----------


## Horst1949

Lieber Phil,
vor 3 Stunden habe ich Deinen Beitrag erstmals gelesen und kämpfte seither mit mir, ob ich ihn so hinnehmen soll oder widersprechen muss. Ich entschloss mich letztlich zum Widerspruch.
Dem einen ist Cannabis "segensreich", dem anderen seine 2 Flaschen Wein am Abend... weiteren ihre Religion und deren Offenbarungen.
Kann ich mit leben, obwohl ich in Jahrzehnten der Berufstätigkeit als Kriminalbeamter viele Schattenseiten dieser "segensreichen" Genussmittel kennen gelernt habe.
Resilienzen für sich entdecken, sie hegen und pflegen und damit ein gutes, genussreiches  Leben zu führen - das ist für mich  (nach 7 Lebensjahrzehnten) der "Königsweg", wie man durch das Wellenbad der Gefühlswelt, welches jedes Leben so bereit hält, gut hinwegkommt und auch dem eigenen Lebensende mit Zuversicht entgegen sieht (notfalls dann mit einem medizinischen "Segensmittel" sediert).
Alles Gute Dir und den anderen Betroffenen im Forenkontext.
Horst1949

----------


## Conobar

Hallo Phil71,
welchen Leidensweg Du bisher gegangen bist, wie weit Deine Erkrankung fortgeschritten ist ,  weiß ich nicht. Meine Meinung : alles was Dir hilft . ob legale Drogen nach ärztlichen Leitlinien, oder "illegale" Drogen wie Cannabis, solltest du dir gönnen, sofern sie helfen. Ich bin 72 Jahre alt, nach meiner Diagnose PCa in 2004 bin ich nach meiner von Onkologen unterstützten Therapie weder Impotent noch Inkontinent, aber ich kenne den psychischen Druck vor jeder Untersuchung, nach jeder Blutabnahme,  zur Genüge. Auch ich nehme zu meinen vom Onkologen verordneten Krebsmedikamenten ( mit erheblichen, unangenehmen Nebenwirkungen) Nahrungsergänzungsmittel , u.a. täglich  CBD ÖL, und gelegentlich, wenn der psychische Druck zun stark wird, rauche ich auch mal das "bööööse. bööööse, giftige, tödliche Cannabis (zwinkersmily). Hier reicht mir allerdings das Kraut mit geringem THC Anteil, was in unseren  Gärten wächst, was mir Freunde gelegentlich gönnen, und nicht das hochgepuschte, importierte Dreckszeug, was in unseren Parks in Hamburg angeboten wird. Wer es wie wir  immerhin auf über 70 Lebensjahre trotz schwerer, chronischer Erkranung geschafft hat, sollte gelassen mit einem uralten Heilmittel wie Cannabis umgehen. Ob Cannabis oder eine Flasche Wein, sofern es ein wenig zur psychischen  Entspannung beiträgt, so sollten wir gelassen damit umgehen. Ich wünsche dir alles Gute. 
LG

----------


## Michi1

Ich trinke jeden Abend, bei der Tagesschau, ein Gläßchen Wodka und fühle mich pudelwohl. Brauche keine "Wundermittel".

----------


## nomade

Jedem seine Dröhnung…

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,

kann nicht viel dazu sagen, im entfernten Bekanntenkreis gibt es jemand ( Krebspatient ) der das einsetzt.
mit Schmerzmitteln aller Art gab es nicht die erwünschte Wirkung.
mit Cannabis schon. 
ich würde das auch probieren wollen bei Bedarf.

lg
Adam

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Hallo mal,
> 
> kann nicht viel dazu sagen, im entfernten Bekanntenkreis gibt es jemand ( Krebspatient ) der das einsetzt.
> mit Schmerzmitteln aller Art gab es nicht die erwünschte Wirkung.
> mit Cannabis schon. 
> ich würde das auch probieren wollen bei Bedarf.
> 
> lg
> Adam


Lieber Adam,

dann könntest Du das: https://www.eifelsan.com/cbd-kapseln-10-mg

mal ausprobieren. Ich schlucke davon schon seit mehr als 2 Jahren täglich eine Kapsel. 

Ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass dieses Medikament mir bislang geholfen hat, gewisse Schmerzen auszuschalten.

P.S. Den täglichen Rotwein bitte auch weiterhin nicht vergesen.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## adam 60

Harald,


der Wein fällt bei uns im Weinanbaugebiet unter die *Grundnahrungsmittel (:-)
*
lg
Adam

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Harald,
> 
> 
> der Wein fällt bei uns im Weinanbaugebiet unter die *Grundnahrungsmittel (:-)
> *
> lg
> Adam


Adam,

Zustimmung!!:

Lange Zeit durch all die Jahrhunderte diente der Wein als Grundnahrungsmittel. Oft wurde  keineswegs nur in der Pfalz!  der Wein mit Wasser vermischt, um den Durst zu stillen. Tatsächlich war es weniger gefährlich, verdünnten Wein zu trinken als nur reines Wasser.

*Ein Glas Rotwein ersetzt eine Stunde Sport!
*
Forscher aus Kanada wollen gar folgende, segensreiche Wirkung des Rebensafts entdeckt haben. Rotwein, so sagt man, sei gut für Herz und Kreislauf, für die Stimmung sowieso. Wer jeden Tag ein Gläschen oder auch zwei wegputze, der lebe lange und bleibe fröhlich. Herzfunktion in Ordnung, Cholesterinwert im Lot, Diabetes kein Thema  darauf heben wir doch erst mal einen!

Doch der Gesundmacher aus der Flasche hat angeblich noch weit mehr drauf, als Körper und Geist gegen die Unbill des Lebens zu stählen: Rotwein kann überdies den Gang ins Fitnessstudio ersetzen. Das behauptet jedenfalls ein kanadisches Forscherteam der Uni*versity of Alberta. Dort hat man sich vor einiger Zeit rein wissen*schaftlich mit der Materie auseinandergesetzt und ist zu durchaus interessanten Ergebnissen gekommen. Ob die Experten aus Ed*mon*ton tapfer einige Selbstversuche unternahmen und wie tief sie da*bei ins Glas schauten, ist nicht bekannt. Doch ihre Ar*gu*men*ta*tion ist nicht gerade übel: Rotwein, so also die Kanadier, enthalte so*ge*nannte Resveratrol-Verbindungen. Die optimieren generell die kör*perliche Verfassung des Menschen, verbessern seine Herz*funk*tion und stärken die Muskeln. Zwar finden sich Resveratrol - Ver*bin*dungen auch in Himbeeren, Pflaumen und Erdnüssen. In Trau*ben selbstverständlich ebenfalls.

Doch speziell die R-Verbindung im Rotwein, ergab die Studie, be*wirke, dass ein Gläschen Rotwein ebenso effektiv ist wie sportliche Be*tätigung. Die Maßeinheit lieferten die weinseligen Forscher gleich mit: ein Glas Roter gleich eine Stunde Strampeln und Schwit*zen in der Muckibude. Das hört sich gut an, und eine neue Sport*disziplin ist geboren. Bislang kannte man nur das Tanzen im Sit*zen. Es wird häufig in Seniorenresidenzen gepflegt. Nun könnte das Trainieren beim Schlucken hinzukommen.

*"Rotwein ist für alte Knaben eine von den besten Gaben"*

(BchWilhelm

----------


## nomade

Das Gläschen für die Adern gehört bei mir auch zu den NEMs.

Meine Schwester, die leider MS hat (ja, es gibt auch andere böse Krankheiten) hält ihre Schmerzen jetzt auch mit CBD besser aus als mit allem anderen.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Das Gläschen für die Adern gehört bei mir auch zu den NEMs.
> 
> Meine Schwester, die leider MS hat (ja, es gibt auch andere böse Krankheiten) hält ihre Schmerzen jetzt auch mit CBD besser aus als mit allem anderen.


Hallo Uli,

es freut mich, dass Du auch dem Wein huldigst. Und ich finde es sehr gut, das Deine Schwester Linderung durch CBD erfährt. Dir und Deiner Schwester wünsche ich alles Gute.

Gruß Harald

----------


## nomade

Danke für die netten Worte. Derzeit bin ich ja erst ein Drittel durch meine "Sonnenbank". Bisher geht's mir gut damit.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo,

Cannabis aus der Sativa mit bestimmten Anteilen an CBD und THC ist durchaus ein gutes Mittel zur Schmerzlinderung. In der Tumortherapie wird es zu oft schlecht geredet und der berauschende Anteil durch das THC wurde deshalb verboten.

An Studien hat niemand Interesse, weil es den Umsatz schmälern könnte.
Somit sind Schwerbetroffene - auch Betroffene mit anderen Entitäten - gezwungen bei Einnahme oder mit BTM Rezept sich palliativ besser zu versorgen als mit Opiade.

Auf der anderen Seite wird immer gerne angeführt, dass auch unbefugte sich durch den THC Anteil als Einstiegsdroge für spätere stärkere Mittel daraus bedienen könnten.
Das trifft aber auf die Zielgruppe der Patienten nicht zu, welche die NW durch die palliativen Schmerzmedikamente ertragen müssen und die bei weitem bei Cannabis nicht zusätzlich diese NW zeigen.
Das wird jedoch dann gerne verschwiegen. Vielleicht erklärt das die Zurückhaltung der Ärzte, ein BTM Rezept nur bei nachdrücklichem Wunsch des Patienten herauszurücken.

Desweiteren hat der Gesetzgeber da schon so einige Hürden eingebaut, dass es dem Interessenten schwer gemacht wird, alle Klippen zu Umschiffen.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Hartmut S

Als Clusterkopfschmerzpatient habe ich Anspruch auf so ein Rezept.
Ich bekomme es aber nur auf Privatrezept, und muss es selbst zahlen.
Aufgrund der doch relativ hohen Kosten verzichtete ich bisher darauf, und greife lieber zum teuren Imigran-Pen, der von der KK übernommen wird.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## KarlEmagne

Man munkelt, die "Ampelmaennchen" planten ohnehin die Legalisierung. Es waren wohl schon lange die Vertreter der Unionsparteien, die sich diesem ueberfaelligen Schritt widersetzten. Bei allem, was Merkel ueber Bord warf, mussten sie sich wohl in diesem einen Programmpunkt treu bleiben, waehrend der illegale Handel weiter zunahm. Die Qualitaet dessen, was bei mir um die Ecke im "Goerli" vertickt wird, soll nicht besonders gut sein, teils auch mit giftigen Substanzen gestreckt. Es gibt nunmal Millionen Konsumenten, deren Gesundheit uns nicht egal sein kann. Vielleicht kann man zukuenftig sogar ohne groessere Belaestigungen wieder im Park spazieren. 

Die in Kanada legalisierten Hanfoele habe ich durchaus als eine Bereicherung empfunden. Bald darauf wurden sie auch im benachbarten Vermont legalisiert. Nur an der CANUSA Bundesgrenze blieben sie illegal  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## TTU-TT

Der einzige Unterschied zwischen Alkohol und THC ist, dass Alkohol nicht nur wirklich abhängig macht, sondern auch wirklich eine tödliche Droge ist. Bei THC kann davon keine Rede sein oder kennt jemand einen Marihuana-Toten?. 
Der Verbot  mu s s  historische Gründe haben. Aber was interessieren mich historische Gründe wenn ich PCA habe. In meinem Alter (62 Jahre) ist THC keine Einstiegsdroge mehr. 
Es ist nur schade, dass man sich auf dem undurchsichtigen Schwarzmarkt bedienen muss, wo ich nicht weiß, welchen Gehalt Marihuana  an THC hat. Das sollte schnellsten durch kontrollierte Abgabe geändert werden.  Und noch was: Wenn man sauberes Marihuana ab z.B. 25 Jahren freigibt (das wäre für auch die Grenze für Spirituosen) , dann gäbe es einige Probleme weniger .....

----------

